# Ruffed Grouse in Turtle Mountains



## waldo (Mar 7, 2002)

Can anyone give me some info on where I can find some Ruffed Grouse in the Turtle Mountains. Not looking to steal a favorite spot from someone, I hunt pheasants almost exclusively and will be lucky if I hunt Ruffs once this year. I have 2 pointing dogs that will work close if I want them to. Anything anyone can tell me would be great, I have never hunted them before.


----------



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

I gave it a try last year up in the Wakopa WMA. There are trails all over up there. I didn't have any luck a year ago, but I did hear the whir of wings once. I hunted up there during the opener with trees on the leaves. I'm going to give it a try in early december when I go back home to Rolla for a weekend. I've heard your chances are better when the leaves are off the trees. I wish I could be more help. There is plenty of land to walk once you get up there.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

mburgess said:


> I gave it a try last year up in the Wakopa WMA. There are trails all over up there. I didn't have any luck a year ago, but I did hear the whir of wings once. I hunted up there during the opener with trees on the leaves. I'm going to give it a try in early december when I go back home to Rolla for a weekend. I've heard your chances are better when the leaves are off the trees. I wish I could be more help. There is plenty of land to walk once you get up there.


Shouldn't be any of those in December.


----------

